# Meet Blossom



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We have a new baby and Blossom is her name.







Lewis picked her up this morning from the bridge where we have picked up so many. Lewis said if it turns out to be a boy all the others will think he is a sissy with that name.

She only weighs 167 grams and has a lot of yellow fuzz. Very emaciated. Nothing in crop and it took a bit of time for a tiny little poop. Since we fed her she has pooped 7 small times. Very frightened but that is pretty common. Her sibling was with her on the sidewalk but could fly enough to go back to the beam but this one couldn't. The traffic is so bad there she wouldn't have made it long.

We put her where she can see Vinnie and he is constantly talking to her - hopefully telling her everything will be ok.

You can see her in our album: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=4522


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Blossom is adorable, Maggie. 
Many thanks for sharing her with us.

I hope her sibling is able to stays safe.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh... she is SO cute, and lucky to be in your care. 

Thank you Lewis for picking her up, and thank you Maggie for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a pretty little _girl_?? I love _her_ name........hope _she_ gets to keep it.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Maggie,
If Blossom turns out to be a boy, you can always change the name to Bud.
Daryl


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie! If she turns out to be a he, you can call him "Boss 'em!"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely a little cutie! Has those very dark legs and toes. Glad she is with you and Lewis now, Maggie!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I added two more pictures of Blossom. In one, Lewis had made her a little bed and instead of sitting in the bed she managed to get on the side of it. In the other, I had put some songbird seed in her box and you can see her eating. She was pecking like crazy, wing wagging and squealing all at the same time. So adorable. Isn't it wonderful she already knows how to eat!!

When Lewis pulled into the garage this morning, he asked me to look in the car. Had no idea what I would find and I had to look really hard for her because she had tried to hide in the area under the glove compartment. This is the first baby we've had from the bridge for a while. Three different condo complexes have been built very close to the bridge plus a new shopping area is nearby and there is a big increase in foot traffic. Lewis said a girl came by just as he picked up Blossom and she asked him if he was going to turn it loose - he told her it was just a baby and we would raise it. Blossom is really lucky because the ones that fall down now from the beams stand little chance in surviving unless you come on them right away. There were four dead babies there this morning. People walking by them scare them out into traffic.

I have also added Cosmo's picture to the "Keeper" album. He is the first one.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Maggie - Blossom is just beu'full !!!  Such a sweet face. I wonder if she'll pick up any traits from Vinnie?  Thank goodness she's with you - the overcrowding sounds so sad  Looking forward to only good news updates!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Blossum is a doll baby, Maggie! I know all will go well with her, even if she turns out to be a "he."

Thank you Lewis for the rescue! I agree that growth can be so disasterous to pijies that happen to be born in a well trafficed area!

Sending ALL, LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES...

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Many thanks for all the lovely comments. This little baby weighed 193 this morning! She is really growing and today we will only feed her in the morning and at bedtime because she is eating seed so well - really gobbles them down. Her poops are terrific! 

She is still about half the size of Dandy, the one we got in yesterday but seems much more mature in some ways. We already can tell this one will never be "tame" because she is a feisty little devil and a great escape artist already.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

You might also like to post a picture or link to Peaches on the genetics section since she/he looks to be a recessive opal check and most haven't seen one of them


----------

